# Horno de microondas Daewoo kor 146hs. No gira el plato.



## Lobomusico (Ago 22, 2017)

Hola, agradezco la información.
Mi horno , calienta, pero no gira el plato ni enciende la lámpara. Como lo reparo? Gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

¿ Verificaste que la lámpara no esté quemada ?

¿ Que mediciones realizaste ?


----------



## Lobomusico (Ago 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Verificaste que la lámpara no esté quemada ?
> 
> ¿ Que mediciones realizaste ?



La lámpara funciona, soy nuevo en esto, que debo medir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

Hay que buscar que/quién alimenta ambas cosas motor y lámpara.
Habitualmente dentro de la carcasa del microondas se encuentra el esquema eléctrico. consigue una buena foto y la publicas.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

El esquema lo consigues generalmente adherido a la parte interna de la tapa metalica que cubre el microondas, fijate y veras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> El esquema lo consigues generalmente adherido a la parte interna de la tapa metalica que cubre el microondas, fijate y veras.



*¡ Copión !*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Si prende lá lámpara habria que verificar continuidad de los cables al motor, estos motores se dañan con bastante facilidad
Este es el más común


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Copión !*



He sido atacadao   

Ya con la informacion que tienes lo arreglas si o si, al encontrar cables achicharrados los reemplazas por cable siliconado y al ponchar terminales retiras el aislante plastico y colocas cinta de vidrio.


----------

